# Kimbo destroyed Tank but what did it prove?



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

Kimbo didn't exactly prove he was legit with this win. Tank is nothing, a non-factor in the MMA game. Now they're trying to set up a Ken Shamrock fight down the line? Why not Antonio Silva? By the way Burton and Toxic throw some dollers at ya boy.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

So Kimbo isn't champion quality, nor will he ever be. But sometimes it's fun to watch him fight.

Not every fight has to be about who can take the title.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

It proved Tanks career is over, he's 42 and has a losing record to boot. Kimbo fighting Shamrock? Another fight setup for Kimbo to look good, Shamrock is as old as Tank and has not looked good in years. Who else can they brush the mothballs off of for him? Put him in there with some fighters who are not in their 40's, maybe Brett Rogers would be a good next fight.


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

I'd still say Shamrock is a much bigger challenge then Tank.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> Why not Antonio Silva?


Maybe because Junior would brutally whomp Kimbo in hilarious fashion, and sort of kill the hype surrounding him.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Damone said:


> Maybe because Junior would brutally whomp Kimbo in hilarious fashion, and sort of kill the hype surrounding him.


Yea thats not a good matchup for Kimbo. It wouldnt be fair to put him in there with someone as big and skilled as Silva.

The fight with Ken sounds interesting. Ken is still very dangerous on the ground and would probably submit Kimbo. 

Id like to see him fight Cabbage.


----------



## Shamrock (Jul 9, 2007)

I will say that Tank put his nose in there and went down swinging. In that regard, I respect the heck out of Tank.

Before the fights, I wanted to see Kimbo/Thompson. With THompson's unreal energy and strength, it would have made for an exciting fight, but would have played into Kimbo's style. With Thompson's loss, I doubt that happens.

I agree that they should be setting up a fight between Kimbo and Silva. But does Kimbo deserve a shot at Elite's top HW? IMO, no. 

To the rumors that Elite is wanting a Kimbo/Shamrock fight, where is this coming from? Yes, Ken would BY FAR present Kimbo's biggest challenge. What I want to see is what Kimbo can do on the ground. If Shamrock could get the fight to the ground, Shamrock wins, and fairly easily. As a Shamrock fan, however, I would not feel good about this fight. I want Ken to beat the hell out of the Buzz Berrys of the world, and then heel-hook Frank.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Too bad he's not going to heel hook Frank. Frank, however, will put lumps on Ken's face.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Shamrock said:


> I will say that Tank put his nose in there and went down swinging. In that regard, I respect the heck out of Tank.
> 
> Before the fights, I wanted to see Kimbo/Thompson. With THompson's unreal energy and strength, it would have made for an exciting fight, but would have played into Kimbo's style. With Thompson's loss, I doubt that happens.
> 
> ...


I think Kimbo KO's Thompson I want Kimbo to face Brett Rodgers the guy that KO'd Thompson last night but that might not happen yet, the Shamrock rumors started right after the fight from the announcers, I wouldn't be surprised if Kimbo's next fight is Sean Gannon because that is who he wants.


----------



## Shamrock (Jul 9, 2007)

Damone said:


> Too bad he's not going to heel hook Frank. Frank, however, will put lumps on Ken's face.


Guess you didn't get the brunt of the sarcasm, but it's ok man...it's ok.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I take offense to anyone besmirching the good name of Frank Shamrock. Total offense.


----------



## Shamrock (Jul 9, 2007)

Damone said:


> I take offense to anyone besmirching the good name of Frank Shamrock. Total offense.



I'm a HUGE Frank Shamrock fan, trust me. When faced with the choice between he and Ken, I go with Ken.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

I see no one is complaining about the ref stoppage in this fight which was the same that happened in the mir/lesnar fight.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> When faced with the choice between he and Ken, I go with Ken.


You're a glutton for punishment, aren't you?


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

yorT said:


> I see no one is complaining about the ref stoppage in this fight which was the same that happened in the mir/lesnar fight.


In this fight it was more visible that Kimbo hit Tank in the back of the head.


----------



## Shamrock (Jul 9, 2007)

Damone said:


> You're a glutton for punishment, aren't you?


Yeah I guess I don't get where you're going.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

The Legend said:


> In this fight it was more visible that Kimbo hit Tank in the back of the head.


And it wasn't in the lesnar fight? Same thing happened


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

duplicate


----------



## SEANV (Apr 8, 2007)

Kimbo is fun to watch...hes one of those guys that the mention of his name settles all kind of emotions...I think with someone like silvia he may lose but its not going to be a walk in the park either, its going to be a brutal fight....


As far as tank and shamrock, those two need to let go of the dream of being fighters, all they are doing now is embarassing themselves...I mean tank didnt land one good punch PERIOD...thats pretty pathetic! It was complete destruction of Tank, I dont think he wants to take another beating like that, u could tell he was hurting bad on that floor...shamrock will get KTFO the same way, guaranteed. :confused03:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I honestly dont know how anyone can be a Frank Shamrock fan. The guy is one of the biggest douchebag's on the planet. And I generally like the cocky types, but Frank just oozes scumminess. I respect what he did for the sport and respect his skills, but he there isnt a guy in MMA I hate more.


----------



## Shamrock (Jul 9, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> I honestly dont know how anyone can be a Frank Shamrock fan. The guy is one of the biggest douchebag's on the planet. And I generally like the cocky types, but Frank just oozes scumminess. I respect what he did for the sport and respect his skills, but he there isnt a guy in MMA I hate more.


Funny considering you have Kos and Ortiz in your sig


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

yorT said:


> And it wasn't in the lesnar fight? Same thing happened


I saw it but another thing is I think another reason why people were pissed was because of the point deduction and I don't remember a point being deducted last night I'll have to go rewatch it.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> I honestly dont know how anyone can be a Frank Shamrock fan. The guy is one of the biggest douchebag's on the planet. And I generally like the cocky types, but Frank just oozes scumminess. I respect what he did for the sport and respect his skills, but he there isnt a guy in MMA I hate more.


Do you hate him because he has better hair?


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

Shamrock said:


> Funny considering you have Kos and Ortiz in your sig


LMAO Repped


----------

